# Ciao Milanisti!!



## Sculacciacciughe (1 Marzo 2019)

Ciao a tutti,

sono un milanista che vive all'estero, diciamo un girovago del mondo, ed il Milan lo porto sempre con me. 
Non mi perdo mai una partita, ma sono anche un amante del calcio in generale, odio solo l'ambrosiana.

Mi siedo nel mio posto e ci leggiamo in giro.


----------



## Abraham (3 Marzo 2019)

Benvenuto fratello rossonero!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono un milanista che vive all'estero, diciamo un girovago del mondo, ed il Milan lo porto sempre con me.
> Non mi perdo mai una partita, ma sono anche un amante del calcio in generale, odio solo l'ambrosiana.
> ...



ciao bello! benvenuto


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Marzo 2019)

Benvenuto


----------

